# 3D print slingshots!



## GZK-CHINA (Apr 24, 2014)

One of my friends has a 3d printer, so I tried to print a slingshot by the 3 d printing. This machine makes slingshots i designed in material ABS（Of course, you need to draw them out by 3 d software in pc). The finished shooters are light and hard, enough strength,but with a little rough surface(because of this 3d printer is not industrial-grade).In general, my attempt is successful,and I will try nylon or polyester alloy material to print more slingshots by 3D print technology.If you are interested, welcome to communicate.I'm GZK, best wishs frome China.





  








O1




__
GZK-CHINA


__
Mar 6, 2015




3D printing slingshot









  








O2




__
GZK-CHINA


__
Mar 6, 2015




3D printing slingshot









  








O3




__
GZK-CHINA


__
Mar 6, 2015


__
1



3D printing slingshot









  








O4




__
GZK-CHINA


__
Mar 6, 2015




3D printing slingshot









  








O5




__
GZK-CHINA


__
Mar 6, 2015




3D printing slingshot









  








O6




__
GZK-CHINA


__
Mar 6, 2015




3D printing slingshot









  








P1




__
GZK-CHINA


__
Mar 6, 2015




3D printing slingshot









  








P2




__
GZK-CHINA


__
Mar 6, 2015




3D printing slingshot









  








P3




__
GZK-CHINA


__
Mar 6, 2015




3D printing slingshot









  








P4




__
GZK-CHINA


__
Mar 6, 2015




3D printing slingshot









  








P5




__
GZK-CHINA


__
Mar 6, 2015




3D printing slingshot









  








P6




__
GZK-CHINA


__
Mar 6, 2015




3D printing slingshot









  








P7




__
GZK-CHINA


__
Mar 6, 2015




3D printing slingshot









  








P8




__
GZK-CHINA


__
Mar 6, 2015


__
1



3D printing slingshot









  








P9




__
GZK-CHINA


__
Mar 6, 2015




3D printing slingshot









  








P10




__
GZK-CHINA


__
Mar 6, 2015




3D printing slingshot









  








P11




__
GZK-CHINA


__
Mar 6, 2015




3D printing slingshot









  








P12




__
GZK-CHINA


__
Mar 6, 2015




3D printing slingshot









  








P13




__
GZK-CHINA


__
Mar 6, 2015




3D printing slingshot









  








P14




__
GZK-CHINA


__
Mar 6, 2015




3D printing slingshot









  








P15




__
GZK-CHINA


__
Mar 6, 2015




3D printing slingshot









  








P16




__
GZK-CHINA


__
Mar 6, 2015




3D printing slingshot


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Looks cool!


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

Well I guess you won't be needing a jigsaw for slingshots any time soon... Hehe


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

The future is now!


----------



## Urban Fisher (Aug 13, 2014)

That is so flipping cool!! I would love to have a 3D printer and honestly the only thing I would probably make with it is slingshots! I would love to have the ability to soft design a slingshot and then have a machine just print it out for me. I know they take a while to print, but I could envision designing a slingshot in the evening, hit print in the morning before I go to work and then come home to a shiney new slingshot!

I do have a question...is that ABS plastic brittle? As in if you dropped it or hit it on a hard surface will it crack or break?


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

That looks great! Did you have experience with CAD software before starting with the printing software?


----------



## GZK-CHINA (Apr 24, 2014)

Urban Fisher said:


> That is so flipping cool!! I would love to have a 3D printer and honestly the only thing I would probably make with it is slingshots! I would love to have the ability to soft design a slingshot and then have a machine just print it out for me. I know they take a while to print, but I could envision designing a slingshot in the evening, hit print in the morning before I go to work and then come home to a shiney new slingshot!
> 
> I do have a question...is that ABS plastic brittle? As in if you dropped it or hit it on a hard surface will it crack or break?


The strength of this ABS is enough for flat bands , also it's not easy to fracture.I have tested dropping the shooters on concrete ground,well, not damaged~


----------

